# Macaron Mistake - Egg Yolks



## jc100hung (Jan 8, 2015)

I really was not careful when reading the macaron recipe, so I added 3 entire eggs (yolks included) into my mix. Is it possible I can add more of other ingredients to get the batter to be more stiff? -- I'm not looking for perfection here; it's obviously my first time, and I'd really be happy with anything, but at this point I can't really pipe it into the circles I would need. If not, is there something else I can make with this batter?

Here are the ingredients I used:

2/3 cup almond flour

1 1/2 cups powdered sugar

3 large eggs

5 tbsp granulated sugar

1 tsp vanilla extract

Thank you so much!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Obviously this is a question that got lost in the shuffle as there are many members that would have answered if ?? had not caused it to be overlooked.

Hello @jc100hung and welcome to Chef Talk.
As you most likely have discovered by now that such a solution is not available for your macs.
Egg whites are a picky ingredient and anytime you need to make a meringue component for a recipe a couple of housekeeping tips need to be followed in order to have dependable results.

Absolutely no fat can come into contact during the whipping phase (egg yolk is a fat).
This means (for me anyway) to wipe down the bowl and beaters with lemon juice before I start.
No need to rinse as lemon acid helps to stabilize meringue and whatever amt is left will not be noticed in either taste nor smell.
Stay away from plastic mixing bowls as invariably at some point it has either leached or absorbed a fat of some sort .....I also keep a couple of silicone spatulas aside to use when working with the whites.

Just fyi if you at some point want to make a royal icing to decorate cookies (after all Vday is just around the corner) the above should be followed .
I also keep a dedicated supply of piping bags with the spatulas.

mimi


----------



## jc100hung (Jan 8, 2015)

So I ended up making a whole new batch and made some decent macarons for a first try. And then I used the old mix and made some almond-tasting cupcake things. Both turned out pretty well, and it definitely was very interesting.

Thank you for your advice!

~Jessica


----------

